# الدرس الثالث من سلسلة تعليم artcam



## salah_design (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء هذا الدرس الثالث وان شاء الله لن يكون الاخير
في هذا الدرس سوف نتعلم المحاذاة والتوسيط بين الاشكال ( الفيكتور ) 
وقبل الشروع في هذا الدرس لا بد من توضيح بعض الملاحظات
1- يكون التوسيط والمحاذاه بين شكلين او اكثر
2- يمكن توسيط الاشكال في وسط صفحة العمل 
3- الانتباه لاختيار الاشكال ( الترتيب بالاختيار ) من اجل المحافظة على موقع الشكل الرئيسي ( الذي سوف يكون محور العمل )
4- اتمنى الفائدة للجميع واذا في اي خطأ فارجو تنبيهي له واعطائي ملاحظاتكم اذا كان الشرح بسيط او اغير نمط الشرح انتظر ملاحظاتكم بفارغ الصبر
اليكم الدرس بعد التوكل على الله


----------



## im alive (27 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا باشا وجزاك الله خيرا
امال فين شرح بلفيديو زى ما اتفقنا هيبقا اسهل بلنسبة ليك ولينا


----------



## salah_design (27 فبراير 2010)

im alive قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا باشا وجزاك الله خيرا
> امال فين شرح بلفيديو زى ما اتفقنا هيبقا اسهل بلنسبة ليك ولينا


شكرا لمرورك يا غالي
ان شاء الله قريبا
ارجوا ان يكون الشرح مفيد والشرح سهل


----------



## im alive (27 فبراير 2010)

مفيد جدا وسهل جدا

بس ياريت تصغر الصور شوية 

والف الف الف شكر


----------



## salah_design (27 فبراير 2010)

im alive قال:


> مفيد جدا وسهل جدا
> 
> بس ياريت تصغر الصور شوية
> 
> والف الف الف شكر


تحياتي لك وان شاء الله الدرس القادم اصغر الصورة ان شاء الله وشكرا للملاحظة
شكرا لمرورك يا غالي


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي صلاح الله يعطيك العافية الدرس واضح و لا ينقصه شي و لكن كما قلت لك بعد التقاط صورة الشاشة قم بتصغيرها قبل رفعها 
و السلام خير ختام 
تابع و الله معك ​


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي صلاح الله يعطيك العافية الدرس واضح و لا ينقصه شي و لكن كما قلت لك بعد التقاط صورة الشاشة قم بتصغيرها قبل رفعها
> 
> و السلام خير ختام
> تابع و الله معك​


 بارك الله فيك اخي ابو بحر
الله يعافيك 
شهادة اعتز فيها وانا بصراحة اواجهة مشكلة حجم الصور فانا في طور المحاولات للوصول لحجم صور يتناسب مع صفحة المنتدى ولاحظ اخي ان الكتابات صغيرة وخفت ان لا تكون واضحة وان شاء الله المرة القادمة تكون الصور مناسبة 
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

salah_design قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي ابو بحر
> الله يعافيك
> شهادة اعتز فيها وانا بصراحة اواجهة مشكلة حجم الصور فانا في طور المحاولات للوصول لحجم صور يتناسب مع صفحة المنتدى ولاحظ اخي ان الكتابات صغيرة وخفت ان لا تكون واضحة وان شاء الله المرة القادمة تكون الصور مناسبة
> شاكر مرورك يا غالي


اخي صلاح هناك مواقع رفع فيها خيار اسمه صورة مصغرة انت لا تغير حجم الصور سأرسل لك موقع رفع فييه ميزة الصورة المصغرة







جرب هذا الموقع الكود الاول للمنتديات 
http://www.alhnuf.com/up/pics-gif/upload/index.php


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي صلاح هناك مواقع رفع فيها خيار اسمه صورة مصغرة انت لا تغير حجم الصور سأرسل لك موقع رفع فييه ميزة الصورة المصغرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خير اخي واستاذي ابو بحر
لقد رفعت صورة الدرس الرابع من خلال الرابط المرسل ونجحت الطريقة 
انتظر ملاحظاتك على الدرس
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## معتصم شداد (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاخوين صلاح وابو بحر على جهودهم 
وسأعرض خدماتي في برنامج كورل درو وفوتو شوب إن شاء الله


----------



## salah_design (1 مارس 2010)

معتصم شداد قال:


> شكرا للاخوين صلاح وابو بحر على جهودهم
> وسأعرض خدماتي في برنامج كورل درو وفوتو شوب إن شاء الله


هلا بيك يا غالي
شاكر لك كلماتك الطيبة 
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



معتصم شداد قال:


> شكرا للاخوين صلاح وابو بحر على جهودهم
> وسأعرض خدماتي في برنامج كورل درو وفوتو شوب إن شاء الله


هلا بمرورك يا غالي و انشاء الله تستفاد معنا و نستفاد منك نحنا كمان نحنا اخوة و لازم نكون يد واحدة


----------



## yousefarfat (31 مارس 2010)

مجهود طيب الله يكرمك


----------



## salah_design (2 أبريل 2010)

yousefarfat قال:


> مجهود طيب الله يكرمك


 شاكر لك تفاعلك اخي يوسف
وشكرا لمرورك يا غالي


----------



## mohamedsinger (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا شرح جميل وتمت الاستفاده


----------



## salah_design (29 يناير 2011)

mohamedsinger قال:


> شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا شرح جميل وتمت الاستفاده


حياك الله اخي 
ان شاء الله تستفيد من باقي الدروس واي سؤال لا تتردد بالسؤال 
شكرا لمرورك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## bassamnh (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## امجد جبارين (21 فبراير 2011)

جزيل الشكر لكم و نأمل منكم تكملة الدروس


----------



## allmyphotos (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

